# Need help with Paul Brown's Fat Boy Lure!!!!



## SaltwaterSoul1247 (Nov 27, 2009)

I just got a hold of one strawberry and white Fat boy and I was wonder whats the best way to work that kind of lure. I've searched for a thread that talks about lure presentation for this lure but couldn't find it. Any help would much appreciated.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

If you think your going slow, 


go slower


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

You can work it many ways, like a top water when its warmer, you can walk the dog just under the surface, let it sink and give it a twitch and let it sink again or just reel it real slow along the bottom when it's cold. Its my go to winter trout bait.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

don't believe the "slower is better" b.s.

Slow CAN be better, but often that's not the case. 

try working it with some serious rod twitches, then either pause or very slow reel to keep your line tight. repeat. change it up a little and hold on. 

remember what you were doing when you got a hit. 

Don't fall in the rut of doing the same thing all day if it's not working. change your retrieve often. Slow might be working one day, and walking the dog quickly with designed pauses might be working later that same day.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Take it to a swimming pool and figure out how many ways to fish it!!!
How long it takes to sink per foot, twitch vs jerk etc.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

works best with the corky hat......perfect combo


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

don't forget the corky rod!

if your rod isn't a designated corky rod, the hat won't do you any good. ;P


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> Take it to a swimming pool and figure out how many ways to fish it!!!
> How long it takes to sink per foot, twitch vs jerk etc.


x2

IMO... it is a little harder to get good action as compared to a corky original. definitely take her on a date to the pool. Read the how to fish a corky threads and use that as a basis for things to try in the pool or really clear water.

here is one...
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=258220&highlight=pink+corky


----------



## B-Rizzle (Mar 10, 2010)

By the way, i need one of them corky hats where can i find me one??


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

What I've never understood is people that say fish them slow and slower. Since it is mostly a winter bait and the fish are on mud/shell, you guys must lose a LOT of Corkys!


----------



## dPop (Aug 20, 2004)

Best way to learn to use the bait is to go fishing with it. Sure sometimes slow works, but there are plenty of days where they will take it right under the surface or even off the top. And no I am not talking about warm days or days when it has warmed up, this can and does happen on some of the coldest days as well. Let the fish dictate what presentations to use at what times. Practicing in a pool can help to a point but remember that pool water is different than bay water and the lure will act different. Depending on the salinity can determine how much different the action will actually be. Like said before best way to learn and figure it out is to go fish with it.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats the way i work mine. Just threw in my .2...For the record. i have never lost a corky


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

I can fish with a corky all day long in knee to waist deep water over shell and never lose one. After you fish with them enough you'll know what it takes to keep it just above the shell and still working it slow...and when you do hit the shell, just don't set the hook and you can get it off 99.9% of the time without walking up to it and getting it..when i'm in fish I'll break em off every time before I walk up through the fish to get it.


kenny said:


> What I've never understood is people that say fish them slow and slower. Since it is mostly a winter bait and the fish are on mud/shell, you guys must lose a LOT of Corkys!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Rhettfish said:


> I can fish with a corky all day long in knee to waist deep water over shell and never lose one. After you fish with them enough you'll know what it takes to keep it just above the shell and still working it slow...and when you do hit the shell, just don't set the hook and you can get it off 99.9% of the time without walking up to it and getting it..when i'm in fish I'll break em off every time before I walk up through the fish to get it.


:cheers:


----------



## SaltwaterSoul1247 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the help I'm gonna try West Bay on Thursday. I will post pics if it goes well.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Once the water is 60 degrees slow doesn't matter. Use it all year. Use a walk the dog motion until it reaches the surface. Then let is sink back down, but keep a slight tension on the line as it sinks so it stays flat. Bend the tail up or down to help with keeping it flat.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Work it SLOW is BS in my opinion and a cop out for people who really don't know how to use them. Normally I fish over heavy shell with corkys and if you work them SO SLOW then you'll get hung alot. Now corkys do have a buoyancy that allows them to be worked slow over shell and not get hung, but its still inevitable if you work them slow. I like to twitch twich and let them sink. Sometimes when the water is warmer I work it like a topwater for a few seconds and then let it since then a few twitches then repeat. You just gotta see what the fish want. I guess the hype got you too! Its not an automatic fish catching bait. Alot of people who know nothing about throwing the simple plastics and hard baits are attempting this bait. Crazy.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Also contrary to popular belief. You can catch fish all year long on Corkys, it's not just a wintertime lure.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Rig that lure with a loop knot. I use the perfection loop knot. BTW, that slow and slow stuff is total BS. There are plenty of other great retrieves with a corky.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Obvioulsy, you don't have a Corky hat, Corky rod, Corky line, or official Corky shoes. I do. Give me the Corky and I will send photos of what I catch.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

And don't forget to always wear your Corky Crocs


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Thats the way i work mine. Just threw in my .2...For the record. i have never lost a corky


For the record my reply wasn't to your post, just like I didn't say they were ONLY for the winter. 
I've been fishing Corkys for a very long time with some of the best fishermen on the coast and we've all lost Corkys! Ask Havens how many he has lost in one day.....:biggrin:


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

No problem Kenny. 
You know as well as i do that everyone has different way to retrieve different baits. I have used them for a long time and this is one way i do it. I have used many different methods and caught plenty of fish with them...:cheers:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

kenny said:


> For the record my reply wasn't to your post, just like I didn't say they were ONLY for the winter.
> I've been fishing Corkys for a very long time with some of the best fishermen on the coast and we've all lost Corkys! Ask Havens how many he has lost in one day.....:biggrin:


My record is 5 in one day...sad2sm

That's why I would go to Paul's house buy 20 at a time !....that shell is a ****** !


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

kenny said:


> Ask Havens how many he has lost in one day.....:biggrin:


C'mon Man...We all know John & Eric are croaker soakers! :wink:


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> My record is 5 in one day...sad2sm
> 
> That's why I would go to Paul's house buy 20 at a time !....that shell is a ****** !


I lost 6 in one day and it wasn't on shell. My tackle box latch got open and out everything went. I had just bought them the day before.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

i lost one on saturday. hooked a sting ray and decided it was worth it to lose the lure vs being poked by it.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

corykj said:


> i lost one on saturday. hooked a sting ray and decided it was worth it to lose the lure vs being poked by it.


Lol, an $8 sting ray... I'd just cut it's barb off with my pliers and then go to town getting my lure back...


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

at 8 bucks a peice....I recovered a buddys corky from stingray lips


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

i'd rather not get poked than take a chance at it gettin' infected a la mctrout. $8 is a small price to pay to ensure a safe trip to the truck.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Great responses here. Fast is a good retreive. Slow is a good retreive. I lost a Corky floater while fishing with Capt. Kev in baffin. I popped my leader from my braid and it kept on sailin. The current was in our favor and on the long walk back to the boat I spotted it and picked it up. 
A really good retreive to try that i have caught numerous Pigs on is i will cast my Fatboy out and let it sink. Begin the retreive by reeling and point the rod tip directly at where you believe the corky to be. This will put your rod at a horizontal position with the water line pointing it out at your lure all the while you are reeling. Then with a burst you give your rod tip violent twitches ( about 5 ) while keeping your rod tip pointed at your lure. Then stop. When you start or quit twitching they will take the rod outta your hand. 

Biggie


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the lesson. I just bought my first 3 and lookin forward to try them. I thought I would see what all the hub-bub is about. 

BTW: I found out the guys behind the rod/reels desk at Academy keep a secret stash. $7.99ea


----------

